# Hedgehogs finally Legal in Az starting in March



## hedgehogempireaz (Feb 10, 2015)

I wanted to let the Hedgehog community know that Hedgehogs are finally becoming legal in Arizona. I will post a link below

http://www.azgfd.gov/inside_azgfd/rules/rulemaking_updates.shtml


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

That is awesome!!! Now for them to become legal in PA! (I am moving there in a year after college  )


----------



## sleepsinrain (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry, but where does it say March? I keep hearing in one of the FB hedgehog groups I belong to that it would be in May. Either way it's great news, I'm just curious what the official legalization date is.


----------



## hedgehogempireaz (Feb 10, 2015)

If you go to the Governor's Review committee website they will be signing it on march 1st it will probably written in to code by April.


----------



## sleepsinrain (Feb 12, 2015)

hedgehogempireaz said:


> If you go to the Governor's Review committee website they will be signing it on march 1st it will probably written in to code by April.


Ok, thank you


----------



## sleepsinrain (Feb 12, 2015)

Akells23 said:


> That is awesome!!! Now for them to become legal in PA! (I am moving there in a year after college  )


There are two new PA bills submitted this year that will (hopefully) get them legalized. The links are below:

http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...blic.cfm?chamber=H&*****=20150&cosponId=17000

http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...blic.cfm?chamber=S&*****=20150&cosponId=16136


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats you guys!


----------



## miss_ericaaa (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello, everyone! Any updates? I've been searching online but haven't found any new info yet. Thanks!


----------



## hook333 (Apr 12, 2015)

The governor has a hold on new laws delaying them becoming legal.


----------



## hook333 (Apr 12, 2015)

*hedge hogs*

the governor has put a hold on new laws delaying the passing of this one.


----------



## Esnaque (Apr 15, 2015)

The Web page says that the changes had been already approved


----------



## sleepsinrain (Feb 12, 2015)

Any updates on this law? Is the hold still in place?


----------



## Esnaque (Apr 15, 2015)

They ate about to become legal, the governor just put on hold all rulechanges


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

sleepsinrain said:


> There are two new PA bills submitted this year that will (hopefully) get them legalized. The links are below:
> 
> http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...blic.cfm?chamber=H&*****=20150&cosponId=17000
> 
> http://www.legis.state.pa.us/cfdocs...blic.cfm?chamber=S&*****=20150&cosponId=16136


Don't get your hopes up on these going through. Over the last 4 years they have introduced two bills. The first time it did go through the House and was approved, then sat in the Senate until the 2011-2012 session expired. The next one was introduced extremely early in 2013 for the 2013-2014 session. I believe that one was tabled and never left the Game and Fisheries committee and expired.

Now in 2015-2016's session we have HB 349. Introduced early this year and is currently sitting on Game and Fisheries. If it follows the last two bill's progress, it will still be sitting there December 2016.

Personally, I think these politicians like to introduce bills to say they are doing something, but then they get ignored.


----------



## Mrflufay (Jul 27, 2015)

so if its legal where can i get hedgehogs?


----------



## pppygoddess (Aug 11, 2015)

UPDATE

Hello All,

Currently the law change to make Hedgehogs legal in AZ is on hold. Here is the response I received from Fish and Game:

"A moratorium on rulemaking was put in place by Governor Ducey, which placed the Article 4 rulemaking on hold and required all agencies to request permission to pursue rulemaking.

The Department received permission to complete the Article 4 rulemaking on August 5th; the final rulemaking was submitted to the Governor’s Regulatory Review Council and the rulemaking should be on their October 6 agenda.

If all goes as anticipated, the rule change will become effective late this year."

Keep your fingers crossed that there is not another delay. We will be (hopefully) legal by the end of the year.


----------



## pppygoddess (Aug 11, 2015)

At this time the law has not yet been passed for Hedgehogs to be legal in AZ. The law was put on hold by the governor. Per Fish and Game in AZ:

"At this time, hedgehogs are listed as restricted live wildlife.

The Commission approved the Department’s rulemaking recommendations in December 2014, but they are not the final approval level.

A moratorium on rulemaking was put in place by Governor Ducey, which placed the Article 4 rulemaking on hold and required all agencies to request permission to pursue rulemaking.

The Department received permission to complete the Article 4 rulemaking on August 5th; the final rulemaking was submitted to the Governor’s Regulatory Review Council and the rulemaking should be on their October 6 agenda.

If all goes as anticipated, the rule change will become effective late this year."

As I get more information I will post it.


----------



## AZHedgies_Eric (Sep 7, 2015)

for anyone still following this. The new rule changed were passed today. And will become effective December 5, 2015


----------



## pppygoddess (Aug 11, 2015)

*Hedgehogs legal in AZ Dec 5th 2015*

The rule has passed, as of Dec 5th, 2015 the new law will go in effect!!!! This is per our Fish and Game Department: here it is -

You are receiving this email because you have asked to be apprised of any progress with the Article 4 rulemaking.

The Governor's Regulatory Review Council approved the Department's Notice of Final Rulemaking amending Article 4.

The Notice was filed with the Secretary of State's office today.

The new/amended rules will become effective December 5, 2015.

Thank you for your interest in the Article 4 rulemaking.

Sincerely,

Celeste

Celeste Cook |Arizona Game and Fish Department | Rules and Risk Unit
5000 W. Carefree Highway | Phoenix | AZ 85086
623-236-7390 phone | 623-236-7110 fax


----------



## kle11az (Oct 22, 2015)

Does anybody know who in Arizona might be selling hedgehogs, starting 12/05/15? Or where the nearest resource is located? Thanks!


----------



## sleepsinrain (Feb 12, 2015)

Utah, Colorado, or Texas look like a good bet.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/breederusa.shtml


----------



## pricklefarms (Nov 4, 2015)

*Hedgehogs!!*

For anyone looking......we will have plenty of hedgehogs babies ready the 5th of December as well as babies ready just in time for xmas. Check us out at www.pricklefarms.com
We are located in Salt Lake City, we are a USDA breeder, you can also find us here on Hedgehog Central as a breeder. We are planning a road trip to AZ in December to run hoglets. You can reserve your baby online, but please feel free to ask any questions prior to. Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You might want to go through and spell check your website. Typos don't look very professional. And most reputable breeders will not allow babies to go home around holidays - it's rarely a good idea since most people are busy around holidays and may have more people in the house or be traveling, etc., which is a terrible time to bring home a new pet.


----------



## AZHedgies_Eric (Sep 7, 2015)

Today is the day hedgehogs are now officially legal to own. Congratulation AZ


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been looking for something somewhere from an AZ government website to back this up. I have yet to find anything. If you are in Arizona, I would be cautious until there is easily obtainable documentation stating that it is legal to keep hedgehogs in the state of Arizona. 

I'm hoping I can't find anything because it's the weekend and that they are likely slow to update things like this online, but I'm having trouble even finding a list of animals that it's legal to keep there.

If anyone knows where this information is available from an AZ government website, please share


----------



## AZHedgies_Eric (Sep 7, 2015)

shinydistraction said:


> I've been looking for something somewhere from an AZ government website to back this up. I have yet to find anything. If you are in Arizona, I would be cautious until there is easily obtainable documentation stating that it is legal to keep hedgehogs in the state of Arizona.
> 
> I'm hoping I can't find anything because it's the weekend and that they are likely slow to update things like this online, but I'm having trouble even finding a list of animals that it's legal to keep there.
> 
> If anyone knows where this information is available from an AZ government website, please share


http://azgfd.net/artman/publish/New...ldlife-in-Arizona-to-be-effective-Dec-5.shtml


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

http://azgfdportal.devaz.gov/PortalImages/files/rules/Article 4 Final Rules.pdf

Probably better to list the actual government website. Thanks to your link I was able to find the actual pdf from the azgfd.gov site. Hurray for Arizona!


----------



## pricklefarms (Nov 4, 2015)

*Thanks*



Lilysmommy said:


> You might want to go through and spell check your website. Typos don't look very professional. And most reputable breeders will not allow babies to go home around holidays - it's rarely a good idea since most people are busy around holidays and may have more people in the house or be traveling, etc., which is a terrible time to bring home a new pet.


Aren't you a sweetheart, thank you for the tip. I do meet and personally decide who will and will not take home my babies, getting them into loving and caring homes is my top priority. Thank you for your concern


----------

